# an older murray riding lawn mower



## CHADABL (May 28, 2011)

my murray riding lawn mower won't even start i mean nothing won't crank over or any thing no sound turn the starter switch and no sound no nothing whats wrong i've check everything


----------



## CHADABL (May 28, 2011)

Anyone I have an older murray riding lawn mower, that won't start or turn over nothing the battery is charged up installed a new sparkplug check all the wires, clean the battery posts, changed the oil (New Oil) New oil filter it won't crank over its electric starter turn the switch nothing whats wrong with my murray riding lawn mower


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Does it have a seat interlock (you get off the seat and the engine shuts off)?
If so, may be a problem with wiring in that system; if not, you'll have to trace the wiring of your starting system for faults, starter could be bad. I'd get a small engine repair manual for your engine brand (avail on line and in some small engine repair/sales stores; maybe in auto parts place as well).


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

remove that small front panel under the steering wheel there should be a cylonoid in there . you can try bypassing the cylinoid by taking a screw driver and touch the positive to the side terminal . if it turns over then its your cylinoid. make sure your blades arent engaged first.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

In case oldrivers' advice worked, you will need a solenoid, the approved spelling for cylinoid.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

thats true but when someones helping you save 200 dollars on a repair then i wouldnt care how its spelled , id be happy just to get it fixed. :laughing:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Agreed, I just wanted him to know that if your good advice helped, he would know how to search for the right part (in case he has no idea what to call it)


----------

